# Local 58 drug testing



## Furious_Father_Salt (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm up for reinterview with the local 58 ibew, is drinking in my off time going to affect my drug test or will they not care if it's on my own time


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Of course not, unless you're planning on showing up drunk or hungover, but the fact that you ask makes me think there's more to this story. How many DUI's and/or drunk in public do you have?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I’m not an expert (and I don’t drink), but I’m pretty sure no drug test can detect alcohol at all. 

I’m on an opioid for chronic pain, and have been through drug tests without issue. Most drug tests don’t look for the one I’m on daily. And if they do, I have a doctor’s note and the original pill bottle on my person at the time. I’m also allowed by law to discuss the results with an independent guy if there are problems (I researched this before going for a nuclear power plant job). 

The best thing you can do, I decided, is to be as up front and transparent as possible. That attitude goes a long way if something does look aberrant towards giving you the benefit of the doubt, looking like you’re trying to be honest and responsible. So you might consider asking the test administrator your question at the time of testing. 

But like I said, I’m pretty sure alcohol isn’t going to show up if you haven’t imbibed in the past day or whatever.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

tjb said:


> I’m on an opioid for chronic pain, and have been through drug tests without issue. Most drug tests don’t look for the one I’m on daily. And if they do, I have a doctor’s note and the original pill bottle on my person at the time. I’m also allowed by law to discuss the results with an independent guy if there are problems (I researched this before going for a nuclear power plant job).


Drug tests indeed, do look for opioids. Any and all. 
However, before anyone takes a drug test they are asked to list any and all medications being taken. On the consent to agree to the testing.
You would be surprised at how many things can be observed in a drug screening.
People taking legal drugs with prescription can even be monitored as to how much they are taking and even more* how much they are not taking*. Many folks get these medications and sell them.
So doctors want to be certain that these medications are actually being used and how much they are being used.
I know a guy that got kicked out of pain Mgmt, because the levels of the medication he was prescribed were negligible in his sample.

Of course the test that is given, is what the employer or anyone for that matter is willing to pay for.
Not all drug testing uses the same protocol. But I can assure anyone including the OP that opioids are looked for. 

Frankly I am against drug testing in general and feel its an infringement on my personal rights. On anyone's personal rights.

OP. As long as you keep your drinking to off time and it does not interfere with job responsibilities, you should have zero concern
Good luck in your career and I hope you do well.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

tjb said:


> I’m not an expert (and I don’t drink), but I’m pretty sure no drug test can detect alcohol at all.


A simple urine test can detect alcohol just the same. It's just not usually included in the parameters.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I don’t doubt your statements. But when I researched it for myself a couple years ago, I heard from folks involved in drug testing that most tests don’t look for what I’m on. Like you said, it depends on what test they bought. 

But again, be up front and honest. Transparency goes a long way. 

Somewhat related, in my state there’s no permit required for CCW. But you CAN get a “permit” from your town police (legacy permit that’s still available even though the state went constitutional carry). So, after some thinking, I got one. It just shows that I’m trying to be an honest and transparent citizen, not trying to hide anything.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Voltron said:


> A simple urine test can detect alcohol just the same. It's just not usually included in the parameters.




If it’s in your system, of course. But if you drank three days ago on the weekend?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Furious_Father_Salt said:


> I'm up for reinterview with the local 58 ibew, is drinking in my off time going to affect my drug test or will they not care if it's on my own time


Alcohol in your free time will not have a factor. You will be getting a 9 or 12 panel screen which will detect pretty much any drug folks abuse, legal and illegal.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

tjb said:


> If it’s in your system, of course. But if you drank three days ago on the weekend?


No, i believe you are correct.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I’M ALWAYS RIGHT! HA HA HA HAAAAAAA!




Sorry.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

My sister works for a big company and they test for nicotine along with all the other drugs people have decided were bad.
People who smoke pay higher insurance premiums and those who quit and can prove it with drug testing get bonuses as well.

They started this program years ago and have been encouraging people to stop smoking and explaining how things would be for those who did not stop.
They offered professional help as well to these people.
Payed for hypnosis and any other way to give up the smoking. 
Its not like they one day made a rule for everyone to follow.
This is what random drug testing is all about.

Personally I think its wrong and probably would not be working there any longer even though I have been quit now for 9 years.

Had I still been smoking at that time, I most likely would have accepted the higher ins. premiums and the lack of bonuses.
I'm not the kind of person that takes infringement on my personal life.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

tjb said:


> I’M ALWAYS RIGHT! HA HA HA HAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably right in this case. But they have alcohol tests that can detect if you've drank in the last 30 days.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> My sister works for a big company and they test for nicotine along with all the other drugs people have decided were bad.
> People who smoke pay higher insurance premiums and those who quit and can prove it with drug testing get bonuses as well.
> 
> They started this program years ago and have been encouraging people to stop smoking and explaining how things would be for those who did not stop.
> ...


It's a fine line. What's next, a test to see what your BMI is ?
They could test to see how much processed meat you eat.
They could test how much fibre you eat, and deny you colon cancer treatment.

They can track you with your phone to see your driving habits, and base your insurance premiums ....

This world is a changin' :vs_whistle:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

All under the guise of helping you. 

It’s like the government taking children away from their parents because they think they can teach or raise them better. Etc. or assisted suicide companies sending brochures to the elderly because they feel guilty about being a burden to their children. Scary stuff.


----------



## Furious_Father_Salt (Jan 25, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Of course not, unless you're planning on showing up drunk or hungover, but the fact that you ask makes me think there's more to this story. How many DUI's and/or drunk in public do you have?



None to date, just don't want to get kicked out for enjoying a beer on my weekends. Never drink anything stronger. 👍


----------

